# 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think.



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Car is back together with a few lil new goodies*

Ok I know this a small turbo to alot of people on here but it's a start. Still on stock motor and my daily so dont want to go much over 300whp. Car feel good also after leaving the dyno i ran my boy car. He run anywhere from 12-7/ 12.9 @ 107-109 traps. And i pulled him about 3-4 cars each time. But im sure that will change once he puts the gt35r ON








Thanks to DON R and ADAM @ Unitronics for helping me out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Heres my car:
















Mods are: 
gt28rs kit on Uni 440cc file
eurojet race fmic
42 dd 3" catback
devilsown meth kit "running the samll 3m nozzle"
forge splitter valve
boost valve mbc "set to 24 psi"
*Stock tranny Stock motor.*
Here is the dyno! Guys at CFT said these number would be around 330whp on dynojet.

























_Modified by double0vr6 at 11:21 AM 1-22-2008_

_Modified by double0vr6 at 11:22 AM 1-22-2008_

_Modified by double0vr6 at 2:04 PM 1-22-2008_

_Modified by double0vr6 at 10:52 AM 2-28-2008_


_Modified by double0vr6 at 10:59 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

The curves are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Usually Mustang Dyno's read 20% less than Dynojet's given the shop hasn't changed the conversion ratio.
Glad your car is running well


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

NICE!!!







Hit up a Dynojet when you get a chance to see the difference.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

looks as if it moves out! whats your boy's setup currently?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

they stopped reving a little soon dont ya think?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

Wow








I plan on doing the exact same thing as you and hope to hit the same numbers. Cograts again...oh, and your car looks gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_looks as if it moves out! whats your boy's setup currently?

My boys set up oh boy:
He has a fully built motor from pagparts. 
1.9 L
AEB head 
Valve spring and retainers
P&P HEAD I MEAN THE WORK.
He's running a ko4-001, high mani and all the bolt on's on meth, maxed out. He runs high 12's @ 107-109 on race gas and meth and high 11'[email protected] 117-118 on NOS but also my boy can drive at the track. cutting 1.7-1.8 60 foots all day. I could never do that. but for ko4-001 its fast but i guess it will never have the top end like a BT but i didnt think i was gonna pull him like that.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_they stopped reving a little soon dont ya think?


I guess the guys saw the rmp needle going into the red and back off. Im still not use to reving that high so i forgot all about it.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
My boys set up oh boy:


Oh god it's *that* KO4-001 car... You'll never beat it even with a GT9999R.








Come on take the joke you've lived though the threads....


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_Wow








I plan on doing the exact same thing as you and hope to hit the same numbers. Cograts again...oh, and your car looks gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks bro! And how yur setup coming alone. Get that thing dynoed bro. Hahahaa and im prob gonna go bigger next year, man it never stops. Ill porb stop at 360-400whp.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
Thanks bro! And how yur setup coming alone. Get that thing dynoed bro. Hahahaa and im prob gonna go bigger next year, man it never stops. Ill porb stop at 360-400whp.

You won't stop. You know it. 
Glad you're enjoying your GT28RS setup, I know I sure as h3ll am!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
Oh god it's *that* KO4-001 car... You'll never beat it even with a GT9999R.








Come on take the joke you've lived though the threads....









HAHAHA yea it was my boys car, Im sure everyone kinda know that car now. But yea it the hella fast ko4 car. Most of it is his driveing and tuning.I mean it is a fast ko4 car and he jumps me every time we pulled then we would stay next to each other for the middle of the rev but top of the rev i pull away. And each gear change i pull more and more.But yea "that" ko4 car is correct. But he will be hella fast once the new turbo kit is put on that fully built motor. We're talking 500-600+whp for sure. He's nut with the tunig and makeing these car fast.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

I guess the guys saw the rmp needle going into the red and back off. Im still not use to reving that high so i forgot all about it.









the turbo has about another 500-700rpms left in it before the drop off, just keep that in mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
You won't stop. You know it. 
Glad you're enjoying your GT28RS setup, I know I sure as h3ll am!

yea ill prob do a 28rs71 or gt30r next year something alone those lines so i dont have to change exhaust mani.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
the turbo has about another 500-700rpms left in it before the drop off, just keep that in mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ill deff try to remember. Oh me and the ko4 car is gonna go to the track on friday. I normally launch better when i run againt him. So u will get to see his and my time. But the deff will be ill have like a 2.1 ro 2.2 60' here he will have like a 1.7-1.8 60'


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

damn son I want your wheels







nice numbers too!


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

rev it higher


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_damn son I want your wheels







nice numbers too!

na i keeping those for a while. i put alot of work into getten those things pimp out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Glad you finally got your setup worked out...much better results than that 28r would have ever given you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NICE!!!







Hit up a Dynojet when you get a chance to see the difference.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (18T_BT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NICE!!!







Hit up a Dynojet when you get a chance to see the difference.









Track friday the trap speeds will tell the tru power. As long as i get a good run in


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

That's a great looking Jetta man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh and another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the GT28RS, good choice


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

good luck at the track. wish they were open around here.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*

how was the AF?
curious as to why you went with the 440 file instead of the 630 file?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you and uni this is one of the better dynos ive seen with their 440 file
you running those greentop 440's?


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Looks good..Wish i could go out there Friday but i have to close at work on fridays..I NEVER see any worth wile dubs out in Bithlo when i go.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFiONLY* »_good luck at the track. wish they were open around here.

Hey yea i was reading up on yur track event. U need some tires bro hahahahaha







But its good to see you trap high i wonder what ill trap. CANT WAIT ILL POST SLIPS TONIGHT. And Thanks! Ill try my best. Havent been to the track in like 4 months.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_how was the AF?
curious as to why you went with the 440 file instead of the 630 file?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you and uni this is one of the better dynos ive seen with their 440 file
you running those greentop 440's?

Thanks to Don r and Adam @ unitronics they help me understand vagcom a lil and help me tune it a lil. I went witht he 440 becuz that what my kit came with. And they are delphi injectors. Work awesome. Il prob get the 630 file went i get the bigger turbo. But for now it work. Yes the power is nice now. At 1st i was only maken about 270whp and now 288whp. And there more to be had. I just need to swicth the meth jets to a bigger jet and maybe add a lil race gas and ill make 300whp on the mustang dyno. That about 340-345 on dynojet.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Looks good..Wish i could go out there Friday but i have to close at work on fridays..I NEVER see any worth wile dubs out in Bithlo when i go.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hahaha drive to o-town son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill pay for u to run.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
hahaha drive to o-town son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill pay for u to run.

Ha, its not a matter of the money to run it's being able to get over there and have time to run..I live in Melbourne and get off at 7pm so i would be abel to get there till atleast 8:30 not really worth it to get in 2 runs..i'll just have to wait till the next funday sunday.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_
Ha, its not a matter of the money to run it's being able to get over there and have time to run..I live in Melbourne and get off at 7pm so i would be abel to get there till atleast 8:30 not really worth it to get in 2 runs..i'll just have to wait till the next funday sunday.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Melbourne? Like Cocoa? Ron Jon's?


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yup, that would be the area..I just moved from Cocoa actually..


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (UniDub)*

Well update.








Took the car out last night to the track very 1st run and only run sad sad night for me. DAMN 4th gear sound like rocks were under my car and boom smoke. Rod went threw the block and oil pan. I was hopeing it was the turbo seeing it was used and i could get a new one but no it was the f'ing motor.
Well heres my slip. Not bad for blow ing the motor before the end of the qt mile. Im on the left. 
*Anyone know where i can get a motor from.*


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

ouch that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

No!!!!
Dude, that sucks so much. After all that work. Now you are making me second guess going for 275whp without building the bottom end. Again, I'm very sorry to hear that


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_Well update.








Took the car out last night to the track very 1st run and only run sad sad night for me. DAMN 4th gear sound like rocks were under my car and boom smoke. Rod went threw the block and oil pan. I was hopeing it was the turbo seeing it was used and i could get a new one but no it was the f'ing motor.
Well heres my slip. Not bad for blow ing the motor before the end of the qt mile. Im on the left. 
*Anyone know where i can get a motor from.*










DAMN!! That's bad news http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_ouch that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

u telling me i almost cryed when i saw the fire








But she did feel good 1st,2nd and 3rd gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_No!!!!
Dude, that sucks so much. After all that work. Now you are making me second guess going for 275whp without building the bottom end. Again, I'm very sorry to hear that

That real mess up i feel like im been kick in the ass. It so funny my boys ko4 car made 300+whp with NOS and took forever to brake. Im so pissed.


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Wow, that does suck..108mph is nice though from a 28rs..just build a block and up the boost.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Sorry to see it.







.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sorry to see it.







 . 

this is a sad weekend my garage feels so empty!








tryen to find a block i can build up. And i hope the head and turbo is alrite. That way maybe i can do clutch also.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

ouch bro. how boost were you pushin?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

maybe all the low end tq from your old ko4 setup set you up for it


----------



## zerocool5468 (Dec 22, 2007)

lol, who tuned that car?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (zerocool5468)*

unitronic


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_maybe all the low end tq from your old ko4 setup set you up for it

i thought the same thing. i dont know what made it go boom. but it did. it was so crazy. there was fire on the back of the turbo. man i was pissed. now im haven a hard time getten a motor.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_ouch bro. how boost were you pushin?

23psi sometimes i would see 24 but it came back down to 22-21 psi.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

carnage pics.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

TOTAL SUCKAGE BRO.








Make sure to get some IE's or something in your next set and let this be a lesson to everyone out there pushing 300hp/tq on stock bottom ends.


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

What file were you running at the track (oct level?)


_Modified by puggs_dub at 2:14 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

sent you a PM regarding motor. Have one in deland ready to pick up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_sent you a PM regarding motor. Have one in deland ready to pick up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for a nice motor pics of the built coming soon. New dyno in 2 weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (puggs_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puggs_dub* »_What file were you running at the track (oct level?)

_Modified by puggs_dub at 2:14 PM 1-29-2008_

I have the uni i guess 93 oct file for the 440 cc the uni dealer up here sid thats all i get. He said race gas or meth will work fine on the bt software. I havent added race gas yet. But im sure it add a lil somthing. Not sure if uni has a race program.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

So you threw a rod with only a GT28rs?!
Thats scary








I thought the rods were good for at least 350whp


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (04 GLI Luva)*

well I'm sure the 300+ torque spikes from the ko4-001 at low rpm probably helped the problem


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_well I'm sure the 300+ torque spikes from the ko4-001 at low rpm probably helped the problem

There have been quite a few 3+'s throwing rods. It happens. If you are going bigger than GT28R it seems safest to get rods.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
I have the uni i guess 93 oct file for the 440 cc the uni dealer up here sid thats all i get. He said race gas or meth will work fine on the bt software. I havent added race gas yet. But im sure it add a lil somthing. Not sure if uni has a race program.

They have a 440cc file, I don't think it's octane specific, at least they don't advertise it this way.
They have a couple of 630cc files, which also aren't octane specific, they do specify that the motor should be built for most of these files.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_So you threw a rod with only a GT28rs?!
Thats scary








I thought the rods were good for at least 350whp









350 is what i was thinking also.







Aleast for a lil while. I guess My Hamster is on Crack








Well i got rod and motor now will get to work next week on the build. 
Stay tune for new dyno and maybe a track run


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
They have a 440cc file, I don't think it's octane specific, at least they don't advertise it this way.
They have a couple of 630cc files, which also aren't octane specific, they do specify that the motor should be built for most of these files.

I thought so. Maybe ill upgrade to the 630 file. heard thats alot better.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The curves are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Usually Mustang Dyno's read 20% less than Dynojet's given the shop hasn't changed the conversion ratio.
Glad your car is running well









yea but a Mustang dyno all in all is actually more accurate


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
yea but a Mustang dyno all in all is actually more accurate

Without a doubt with a properly setup Mustang Dyno. However it seems that the general consensus view the dynojet as 'the' benchmark when reviewing and comparing dyno #'s.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Without a doubt with a properly setup Mustang Dyno. However it seems that the general consensus view the dynojet as 'the' benchmark when reviewing and comparing dyno #'s.

I completely agree, properly setup mustang dynos are more accurate but tend to be lower than dynojets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
I completely agree, properly setup mustang dynos are more accurate but tend to be lower than dynojets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

get offline and send me that turbo kit! haha


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (silverslc29)*

well i got a new motor and rods and rob bearings and a few other parts.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

anyways i thinking about getten the 630cc injector and file do u think i would see a nice deff in number when i dyno later this month or does it jus make the power smoother or somthing like that.


_Modified by double0vr6 at 8:54 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

rods are in


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

get yourself the 630 file if you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif don't forget that you'll need the 630cc injectors to go with it


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (18T_BT)*

how much u think ill see on the dyno i was hopen to hit 300whp on mustang which im told is my 288whp on mustang is around 320whp on dynojet.
What the highest i can make on the gt28rs


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

you can upgrade turbo's since you are doing rods, might as well do it all at once http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D[email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_...What the highest i can make on the gt28rs

Reference to a Unitronic GT28RS Dyno


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:03 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_you can upgrade turbo's since you are doing rods, might as well do it all at once http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish no more money! i have a new born and v-day this week all 3 of my girls are tryen to break my pockets hahaha.
Girl #1 aka hot mama/wife








Girl #2 aka my lil boo boo







Love my baby but expensive
















Girl #3 aka the G-ride aka blue pearl need to stop spending on her arsss


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

Nice stable you have there.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Reference to a Unitronic GT28RS Dyno

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:03 PM 2-11-2008_

Nice well if i can make 330 im happy for now.
Well i have update and pics.
Head is off and my mechanic said that my motor is clean spuer clean. Head is fine. And very clean. So now i have a head to sell, thank god need the money! Turbo is fine and healty. But my piston has a dent in it and i have a hole in the front and back of the block. Nice! Here are some pics. Car will be done this week. And after that will be new dyno with 630cc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice stable you have there.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why thank you sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (double0vr6)*

lets see the holes !!!


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
350 is what i was thinking also.







Aleast for a lil while. I guess My Hamster is on Crack








Well i got rod and motor now will get to work next week on the build. 
Stay tune for new dyno and maybe a track run









Crack Kills (blocks)


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think. (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_lets see the holes !!!

i couldnt get to it plus it was dark


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_
Crack Kills (blocks)

yea the stock motor can take about 300whp thats about it.
But my mechanic said it was the ko4 that damage the rod. The spike and the me pushing the turbo to make more power put alot of stress on the rod.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
yea the stock motor can take about 300whp thats about it.
But my mechanic said it was the ko4 that damage the rod. The spike and the me pushing the turbo to make more power put alot of stress on the rod.


You F-n know I called that


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_

You F-n know I called that









yea bro u were rite one the money with that one. but i didnt think a lil sh||t turbo like the ko4 will kill a rod. I guess over time.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

no lie bro your wife looks familiar...I think i've seen her before somewhere but im not sure


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_no lie bro your wife looks familiar...I think i've seen her before somewhere but im not sure

well im a photographer on the side and she use to model. So she is on a few jacksonville club flyers, she done a few hot import nights crap, and been to a vie vip parties bla bla bla. So it would be somthing of that nature. But i could be wrong.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_no lie bro your wife looks familiar...I think i've seen her before somewhere but im not sure

i rememeber you. meet u at the track a few times in o-town, u need to come back out bro. U might also seen her with me a while back at the orlando meets. But not sure.


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

thats pretty low for a florida dyno
should be closer to 400wheel


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (methadone)*








original


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

i work with what i got...


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (methadone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methadone* »_thats pretty low for a florida dyno
should be closer to 400wheel

hahaa another funny guy. well i guess that should tell u somthing. The fl dyno bs anit always tru. But also i dynoed on mustang dyno, it gonna be low. im sure if i were on dynojet it would be like 315whp or somthing like that. Plus i trap a 108 whiles my motor blew up.


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

hehe arite arite i kid i kid


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (methadone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methadone* »_hehe arite arite i kid i kid

haha
but next dyno watch out 380whp gt28rs on pump with meth u watch


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
haha
but next dyno watch out 380whp gt28rs on pump with meth u watch
















i hope you're kidding.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i hope you're kidding. 

cmon man though u guys were smart. gt28rs cant make 380whp with NOS man. And ill never run that stuff. No im jus joken







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hopen to make about 300 ora lil more on mustang dyno with the 630 file and race gas.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Ok this is taken a lil long but there is a car ahead of mines that there tryen to get out the shop. So they finished it last night so i mught have my car back by friday. but damn this looke like alot of work for 2 guys. 
Here are new pics! (last night)
Ok the head is good and turbo is fine!








3&4 rob 4 is the one that broke.








12








the car
















hole in the back








hole in the front








new motor with IE RODS, new rings and all new bearings.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Nice! For 2 people that know what they are doing, it's not really a ton of work. Especially, if they call themselves professionals







GL


----------



## racefacerider98 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Wow! That's scary. At least the head and turbo are good.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Nice! For 2 people that know what they are doing, it's not really a ton of work. Especially, if they call themselves professionals







GL

they are they both are work at VW. but i was sayen to me that looks like alot of work they took the apart in like 3 hours. That fast to me it would prob take me all day to do what they did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (racefacerider98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racefacerider98* »_Wow! That's scary. At least the head and turbo are good.









hell yea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif head is sold already


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

car is almost done







i think ill be picking it up today!


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Hey you blew your motor but it gave you an excuse to build it








Enjoy


_Modified by Hassenpfeffer at 2:43 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hassenpfeffer* »_Hey you blew your motor but it gave you an excuse to build it








Enjoy

_Modified by Hassenpfeffer at 2:43 PM 2-26-2008_
i used this excuse to, I blew my waterpump so it gave me an excuse to build my motor to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*

Oh i will. Damn my new motor is clean as hell. cant wait to dyno on saturday. with and with out race gas. all i need now is a tranny mount. i also might have a custom intake mani on before saturday so i should see a lil gain from that.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

looks just like my block last year!! I also bought rods this year!! lol


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice i wonder if i will feel a diff with a new fresh motor. Im sure the intake will do somthing but that not on yet wonder how it will today.


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

That piston looks like it almost melted, and from looking at the valves it looks like detonation, what would have caused that?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (matchew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matchew* »_That piston looks like it almost melted, and from looking at the valves it looks like detonation, what would have caused that?

actually the car ran fine. And the piston were fine and everything. even the crank.That lil dimple in the piston 4 is when the rod broke and a small chunk tried to come throught the piston. The head is 100% good and clean. My mechanic got it off my hands fast.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Well everyone my car is back together. And i must say she feels good. Lots, LOTS smoother. And boost seem to come earlier now. Motor seem a lil stronger a lil more get up. Maybe its me But over all she feels good.








Hey Don and Adam check my log jus wanted to see if eveything was of. Dont want to get on it to much tell tomorrow. Plus im getten a intake mani tonight so the car will change again.







A lil more power 

My bad almost forgot 
*0* Timing, 20psi, 0.0% on fueling in uni settings and still on meth smallest nozzle i gat*











_Modified by double0vr6 at 12:48 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

congrads on getting the car back together, btw how long till you break the motor in before you let her rip?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

Looks like he's already letting her rip...What PSI is that log?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Looks good, how much boost?


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good, how much boost? 
x2 ?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_congrads on getting the car back together, btw how long till you break the motor in before you let her rip?

i was told 250-500 miles and to drive normal and to get on a lil from time to time. Man i drove all over last night like almost 3 hours and i drove it to work today. That like 60miles so i should be aaround 300miles by now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good, how much boost? 

20psi


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Grats! Enjoy it.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
i was told 250-500 miles and to drive normal and to get on a lil from time to time. Man i drove all over last night like almost 3 hours and i drove it to work today. That like 60miles so i should be aaround 300miles by now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Too bad there are no hills in Florida


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

hahahahaha i know we have bumps over here!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

It's already broken in then, turn it up to 23-24.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]ic.ca* »_It's already broken in then, turn it up to 23-24.









hahahaha ima lil skurrrd hahaha ima wait tell tomorrow. But 20 psi feels alot better than 20psi back then. I spun all most of 2nd gear last and and chrup 3rd. Oh yea i also have a new oem clucth ran outta money so this will do for about 6 months


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's already broken in then, turn it up to 23-24.









Having tires with tread on them is TOTALLY overrated!








You're going to spin 3rd easily with that much boost. It's fuuuuuuuun!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IzVW)*

hahah what i dont think the stock o2m clutch can do that.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

well everyone ill have a new dyno posted either saturday or monday of my new dyno with new motor. and intake mani maybe some race gas. I hopen for 300whp on the mustang dyno


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Ok i didnt get to dyno saturday. I installed my boy custom intake mani on my car. And didn't mess with the car tell saturday. Went to do a lite tune before the dyno and noticed my car was running lean. So my boy told me I added air to the car so i need more fuel now. Well I turn the fuel in in uni setting and nothing. Added a 4 bar and still nothing. So i guess i need 630cc with the 630 file. Or could there be somthing i done wrong that could be maken the car act this way. Also no code in vag-com. And u can smile the motor, it smiles like its running lean.
Well her is my boy that I was poss to dyno with. I also wanted to run his R32-T. Do u guys think i could keep up with him. I was hopen to make about 300-310 whp on a lil race gas and meth and the new intake. But ill dyno this week or saturday again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









And the vid:
http://gallery.mac.com/adcockstudios/100018


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

So, you are running the 440cc injectors with the 630cc file?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_So, you are running the 440cc injectors with the 630cc file?









no no im running the 440cc injectors on the uni 440cc file.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Do what your 'tuner' recommends. I'd run the 630cc file if you want to push the motor, cause the 440's start running out of steam @ 300whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Do what your 'tuner' recommends. I'd run the 630cc file if you want to push the motor, cause the 440's start running out of steam @ 300whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well i alway contact adam or don r from unitronics for any help. And i tune it myself. I need to make good power in order to beat my boy R32-T.







dyno this saturday and meet have video


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
well i alway contact adam or don r from unitronics for any help. And i tune it myself. I need to make good power in order to beat my boy R32-T.







dyno this saturday and meet have video









Hope your boy can't drive, cause the R32 is 300whp/wtq+ from 2400rpm in that dyno


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
well i alway contact adam or don r from unitronics for any help. *And i tune it myself. *I need to make good power in order to beat my boy R32-T.







dyno this saturday and meet have video










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How exactly are you going to get it "tuned"


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_


A SMART GUY!







When i say myself i go out with vag-com and uni setting and do all the work myself. As not paying a shop to do what adam and donr showed me what to do in vag and uni settings.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Hope your boy can't drive, cause the R32 is 300whp/wtq+ from 2400rpm in that dyno

yea he's bad at the track he runs a [email protected] or something. And on the highway im sure he will get me from a low rmp. But we will see. I drive better than him. We will see hahaha.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

didn't you trap like 109 and blew 1/2 way down the track and still managed the 109 trap haha


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_didn't you trap like 109 and blew 1/2 way down the track and still managed the 109 trap haha
















Yea thats me hahaha 1st time at the track in like 7 months. But yea about 5000rpm in 4th gear SHE BROKE before i got to the qt mile. My trap speed was 108.4 not to bad but i think if the car didnt break i would have pulled a 109-110 trap. not bad. And now with new motor and rods and goodies she feel lots stronger. Cant wait to she what she does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

would of taken forever to get your car on the dyno that day anyway. they were tuning an evo when we got there and went on for 2.5 to 3 hours. your boys r32t ran nice.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_would of taken forever to get your car on the dyno that day anyway. they were tuning an evo when we got there and went on for 2.5 to 3 hours. your boys r32t ran nice.

yea his car is sick. he want to run my gli so bad. he think ill beat him. i think ill keep up with him. But we will see ill be dynoing for sure this saturday injectors will be here tomorow. and ill do some st tuning before then so if u want come out again me and my boy with the r32 will be there he gatta tape my dyno run. hhahaha


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
yea his car is sick. he want to run my gli so bad. he think ill beat him. i think ill keep up with him. But we will see ill be dynoing for sure this saturday injectors will be here tomorow. and ill do some st tuning before then so if u want come out again me and my boy with the r32 will be there he gatta tape my dyno run. hhahaha 

i think you will pull him... better get it on VIDEO!!!!!! oh, if you were in 4th at 5k you could easly trapped 110 or so. thats pretty fast.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

yeah fo sho. saturday same time?


----------



## Passatt22 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
i think you will pull him... better get it on VIDEO!!!!!! oh, if you were in 4th at 5k you could easly trapped 110 or so. thats pretty fast.

i dont see how it wasnt even more...111, 112, 113...theres a HUGE diff finishing a 1/4 on a blown engine and a fully functional engine. but then again i dont have a BT (can't exactly feel the powerband)....not many people seem to mention, but do you have any figures/estimates for 0-60mph launches??? based on previous figures you had, i would think 4.4 or 4.3 seconds??? GL with new setup man, nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passatt22 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Passatt22)*

.....thats to double0vr6 of course....


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Passatt22)*

nice gee cant wait to run you when i get mine together


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

when i get my 50 trim on my car. I will give you and your boy with the R32 a good race


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

Didn't know there were this many people local.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_nice gee cant wait to run you when i get mine together









not a prob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_when i get my 50 trim on my car. I will give you and your boy with the R32 a good race









I seen at the track man, ehh i dont see anything to worry about. Hahahahaha jus messing bro. But as for my boy yea he's not the best driver out there but that r32-t is fast man. He thinks ill be able to hang im still not sure for i havent raced againt anything fast with my new setup.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Ok yo don or adam. I did a log last night. And i showed it to my boy this morning and he say that it looks like the thorttle body is not opening up. Which i feel might be it. well here is the log. let me know what u think.
Oh yea this was like 12-15 psi but still kinda low


















_Modified by double0vr6 at 11:06 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Didn't know there were this many people local.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Where are you located? We should all get together one night and hit the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
I seen at the track man, ehh i dont see anything to worry about. Hahahahaha jus messing bro. But as for my boy yea he's not the best driver out there but that r32-t is fast man. He thinks ill be able to hang im still not sure for i havent raced againt anything fast with my new setup.








hey when do you plan on going to get the 630cc file. I will prob be up there in a week or two to get my flash. If you want I could take you for a ride and you could decide if you want to get the flash done.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_Oh yea this was like 12-15 psi but still kinda low










Need a better log with more boost and longer RPM range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_when i get my 50 trim on my car. I will give you and your boy with the R32 a good race









30R>50 trim

i have a 50 trim on my car right now and a 30r on my desk


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
30R>50 trim

i have a 50 trim on my car right now and a 30r on my desk























my 30r is sitting in a box waiting on me to put the rods in


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (03redgti)*

Where are all you Orlando people at when I'm in town?







Beeper place on Sat. night?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Need a better log with more boost and longer RPM range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im jus skurrd ima hurt somthing again. u can smile the lean sent coming from the engine bay.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when you coming to orlando again? i'm adam too by the way.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Where are all you Orlando people at when I'm in town?







Beeper place on Sat. night? 

yea rite i never seen u out there bro. well come people meet at the home depot now, they have free food and they seem to be cool peps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still on state road 50


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_when you coming to orlando again? i'm adam too by the way.

na na yur the slow adam hahahaha joking bro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

still shooting for this saturday bro?


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

your words hurt me







j/k it's probably true. i seem to be the only one in here still running stock turbo.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_still shooting for this saturday bro?

yea man ima try a few things tonight i also have the 630cc injectors so ima see if can get the upgrade today .


_Modified by double0vr6 at 3:28 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
yea rite i never seen u out there bro. well come people meet at the home depot now, they have free food and they seem to be cool peps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still on state road 50

I've been out there several times, none in the past year though. I'm only in town randomly but if I"m there on a Sat. night I try to come out. I'll let you know next time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've been out there several times, none in the past year though. I'm only in town randomly but if I"m there on a Sat. night I try to come out. I'll let you know next time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good deal, yea jus let me know. I prob meet u long ago when u where on stock turbo and running like 13's at orlando speed world. I think that was u i cant remember. But some guy use to drive down from atl once in a while to o-town.


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_Where are you located? We should all get together one night and hit the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







hey when do you plan on going to get the 630cc file. I will prob be up there in a week or two to get my flash. If you want I could take you for a ride and you could decide if you want to get the flash done.

I'm in Melbourne, but i get to the track alot for the funday sundays..Not lately though since i ****ed my tranny...Be out there more when i finish the new motor though..It would be cool to get a bunch of 1.8BT cars together in one place..







The local VW thing here is ok i guess but there are only a few 1.8ts and they don't have much done to them..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26635


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_
my 30r is sitting in a box waiting on me to put the rods in








I know what you mean man I was staring @ my whole set-up for 4 months before this past week when I said forget it, i'm going to just put everything together and go BT









_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_
I'm in Melbourne, but i get to the track alot for the funday sundays..Not lately though since i ****ed my tranny...Be out there more when i finish the new motor though..It would be cool to get a bunch of 1.8BT cars together in one place..







The local VW thing here is ok i guess but there are only a few 1.8ts and they don't have much done to them..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26635
yea man it would be off the chain if we could get 5-10 BT 1.8t cars to cause havoc in Orlando one night


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

Ok fix got the uni 630 file with the new 630 file. And the car felt better but when getten to boost it kinda still didnt want to make power. So I drov e home and i remembered don r said unplug the maff
and sure enought the car wass fine. So the hols time it was my damn maff. But now my 15psi now feels like my 18psi on the old setup
Car moves now and the 630 file is so smooth man really smooth. Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks guys 
new logs and dyno coming soon. And maybe a track slip


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
yea rite i never seen u out there bro. well come people meet at the home depot now, they have free food and they seem to be cool peps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif still on state road 50

is that where everyone goes? i could make it there! not too far of a drive!


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*

That's one hell of a read. Who built the new motor?
...and the 440cc file is great but the 630 file is MUCH Greater for what you are doing IMO. Nobody better than Adam/Don so go with there recommendations, but I would rather KNOW I have the fueling for more power and run it in the middle of its efficiency range than to be pushing the fueling everytime I romped on it.
Do you run a MBC?
Always liked the GLIs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
is that where everyone goes? i could make it there! not too far of a drive!








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yep


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_That's one hell of a read. Who built the new motor?
...and the 440cc file is great but the 630 file is MUCH Greater for what you are doing IMO. Nobody better than Adam/Don so go with there recommendations, but I would rather KNOW I have the fueling for more power and run it in the middle of its efficiency range than to be pushing the fueling everytime I romped on it.
Do you run a MBC?
Always liked the GLIs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.europeanautotuning.com/ not a big big shop cool people, and a buddy of mines. He works with yea. But yea he built my motor. As for mbc yes i have one on there.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

nice drag bunny. i saw u and the car at fixx fest fast lil bastard hahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

when you got the 630cc file did you need to run a MAF? The guy at the shop said I need one but I have read many threads on here that uni has a no-maf file...Im lost now


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_nice drag bunny. i saw u and the car at fixx fest fast lil bastard hahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah it's allot of fun. THX. I don't know if you have covered the reasoning for why you engine popped but I have seen MBCs set to an appropriate levels in lower gears creep heavily in higher gears, Especially when the extra load of aerodynamics come into play. 
_Just a friendly dubber comment here so if you have covered it all already please ignore:_
Set your controller to a really safe level in a lower gear like 12 lbs then go out and do a few 4th gear pulls on the road to see if it creeps on you. If it does then the same thing is happening on the track.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

car drives without maff but idel is a lil ruff thats about it. car run strong now. but my maff is bad thats what was maken the car run lean.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
Yeah it's allot of fun. THX. I don't know if you have covered the reasoning for why you engine popped but I have seen MBCs set to an appropriate levels in lower gears creep heavily in higher gears, Especially when the extra load of aerodynamics come into play. 
_Just a friendly dubber comment here so if you have covered it all already please ignore:_
Set your controller to a really safe level in a lower gear like 12 lbs then go out and do a few 4th gear pulls on the road to see if it creeps on you. If it does then the same thing is happening on the track.


yea my mechanic explain to me why the motor went. but yea i dont see any creep in boost at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_car drives without maff but idel is a lil ruff thats about it. car run strong now. but my maff is bad thats what was maken the car run lean.
so the 630cc program is for a 3 in MAF and they do not have a MAFless file? DAMN







lol


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

No, they do have a MAFless file, but you loose your fuel milage..


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_No, they do have a MAFless file, but you loose your fuel milage..
Does the shop in sanford have this file??


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

I don't see why they wouldn't...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_No, they do have a MAFless file, but you loose your fuel milage..

I run MAFless and I don't see any difference in fuel consumption.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I run MAFless and I don't see any difference in fuel consumption.

Yeah, but you don't beat on it, LOL. Right?


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I run MAFless and I don't see any difference in fuel consumption.
So if I get the 630cc file which requires a MAF, I can still run the file with no negative effects?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
Yeah, but you don't beat on it, LOL. Right?

LOL...I beat on it when someone deserves beating









_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_So if I get the 630cc file which requires a MAF, I can still run the file with no negative effects?

We have both MAF and MAFless files. There are no ill or negative effects using the MAFless file.


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I thaught the MAFless file couldn't compinsate for rich/lean conditions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_I thaught the MAFless file couldn't compinsate for rich/lean conditions?

Yes it does compensate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So what is the advantage/disadvantage of the two? I'm about to send out my ecu for the built block upgrade and would like to know ..Maybe i will do a new inlet minus the MAF


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_when you got the 630cc file did you need to run a MAF? The guy at the shop said I need one but I have read many threads on here that uni has a no-maf file...Im lost now









That guy at Euro Technik is an idiot. Adam said it in kind words to me once








It took him 3 1/2 hours to install my BT software (he called unitronic at least once for assistance) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif He also said my idle was bouncing due to my FMIC causing an improper IAT. How does it cause an incorrect reading at idle and not under load/boost?











_Modified by RvGrnGTI at 11:21 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
That guy at Euro Technik is an idiot. Adam said it in kind words to me once








It took him 3 1/2 hours to install my BT software (he called unitronic at least once for assistance) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif He also said my idle was bouncing due to my FMIC causing an improper IAT. How does it cause an incorrect reading at idle and not under load/boost?









_Modified by RvGrnGTI at 11:21 PM 3-5-2008_
hmm i didnt get a good feeling either about the shop there. Im still going to give them a shot since I want the Unitronic and they are right down the road from me.
So since he said he only has the 630cc file with the MAF required, can I run the file that requires a Maf and still have no MAF connected and have no side effect?


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

I can test for you right now








Yeah... just go there for the SW. Hopefully he's gotten better at installing it. I went to him for misc. other stuff (clutch, axle). I let the guy at European Auto Tuning handle the turbo install though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_hmm i didnt get a good feeling either about the shop there. Im still going to give them a shot since I want the Unitronic and they are right down the road from me.
So since he said he only has the 630cc file with the MAF required, can I run the file that requires a Maf and still have no MAF connected and have no side effect?

You can run without a MAF but you get a CEL..


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
LOL...I beat on it when someone deserves beating










Prove it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
That guy at Euro Technik is an idiot. Adam said it in kind words to me once










I said what? lol


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_Does the shop in sanford have this file??

yea i got it donw there monday nite.


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]a)*








I forgot the direct quote. It wasn't idiot though lol


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
That guy at Euro Technik is an idiot. Adam said it in kind words to me once








It took him 3 1/2 hours to install my BT software (he called unitronic at least once for assistance) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif He also said my idle was bouncing due to my FMIC causing an improper IAT. How does it cause an incorrect reading at idle and not under load/boost?








yea a few time i felt he didnt know what he is doing. but i figure this is all new to him. But yea i went in at 9am and didnt leave tell 3pm and my car had to stay there but he found the problem, i had a bad chip board. But when he did the 630 file on monday it took him 30 mins. I guess he's getten better.
Ok as for the 630 file. I love it my car is set to 15 psi now and it feel like 18psi when i had the 440cc file. And the gas mileage is crazy awesome i hardly use any gas. I was LIKE WTF IS THE RITE SOMTHING MUST BE WORNG. Everyone plz get the 630 file today. And it will run fine maff-less i jus have a lil wierd idel without maff.

_Modified by RvGrnGTI at 11:21 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

sucks we were the guinea pigs huh?







anyways, glad the car's running good for you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Vidal is installing an intake mani or wai for me (whichever i decide on).


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_I can test for you right now








Yeah... just go there for the SW. Hopefully he's gotten better at installing it. I went to him for misc. other stuff (clutch, axle). I let the guy at European Auto Tuning handle the turbo install though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yea if you could test how the car runs without the maf on that would be great. I wonder why that shop in Sanford doesnt have the MAFLESS file







.You would think being a Unitronic destribtor they would carry all the availble files...


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_sucks we were the guinea pigs huh?







anyways, glad the car's running good for you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Vidal is installing an intake mani or wai for me (whichever i decide on).

get the meth but damn bro pay me to install that ish bro. that anit hard. plus i gat a baby i need some money hahahaha


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_Yea if you could test how the car runs without the maf on that would be great. I wonder why that shop in Sanford doesnt have the MAFLESS file







.You would think being a Unitronic destribtor they would carry all the availble files...









i dont there is a naffless file bro. i did log and notice my maff was reading low like 70-90 g/s and my car wasn't power. i though it was the new intake mani that was maken me lean but it was actually the maff
so i unpluged it the other nite and wow the power was back and mad strong. Im on 15 psi now and im happy how that feels. So dyno day cant wait to see what 20 psi will do. Oh and i ahvent even turn the meth back on yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
i dont there is a naffless file bro. i did log and notice my maff was reading low like 70-90 g/s and my car wasn't power. i though it was the new intake mani that was maken me lean but it was actually the maff
so i unpluged it the other nite and wow the power was back and mad strong. Im on 15 psi now and im happy how that feels. So dyno day cant wait to see what 20 psi will do. Oh and i ahvent even turn the meth back on yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















man turn that sh!t up to 20 already!! those IE's can handle it fo sure!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_
man turn that sh!t up to 20 already!! those IE's can handle it fo sure! 

hahahahaha i will bro ima do a few logs tonight to see how it runs with ht em meth on and 20 psi.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
hahahahaha i will bro ima do a few logs tonight to see how it runs with ht em meth on and 20 psi. 

You got those big injectors now, 20 PSI doesn't have to be the limit.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
You got those big injectors now, 20 PSI doesn't have to be the limit.








x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
You got those big injectors now, 20 PSI doesn't have to be the limit.

















Heres a log of the car at 18 psi and 1.5* of timing did it real fast this morning.








Hardly any timing pull. Looks like I need more boost and a lil more timing. But i clean my maff not sure if those reading are correct and how my a/f guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Don and I agree, get a new MAF.







Timing is weak for 18 psi and some added.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Don and I agree, get a new MAF.







Timing is weak for 18 psi and some added. 

well that maff is still kinda new i got that last year summer. What happen was when i got my car back the dp was not connected correctly and it came apart while driven home from work. The car became mad rish and there was smoke all in the engine bay and im sure thats what made the maff dirty. So my and i clean it with maff cleaner and it seems to be fine. But u think the reading is to low for 18psi. Its around 17-18psi it looked. Also can i tune the car on the dyno without the maff.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like im going to be coming to you to do some logs and see if everything is ok


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

not a prob.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

did you get the new injectors yet? If you did what did you go with?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

Im running the seimens 630 injector with the uni 630 file and its awesome. And u can run maffless with it also. U will jus get a cell.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_Im running the seimens 630 injector with the uni 630 file and its awesome. And u can run maffless with it also. U will jus get a cell.
awesome, thats the same set up i will be running to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait...Should be ready in about another week


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

Not to change the subject but what does everyones cars look like that live around here?







Oh and the 630 tune rocks...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

still going to cft tomorrow?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_still going to cft tomorrow?

yep ill be there at 3pm. gatta see what the setup does still hope to make 300whp on the mustang dyno.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Not to change the subject but what does everyones cars look like that live around here?







Oh and the 630 tune rocks...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

look like what i dont understand.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

i think he wants pics of our cars so if he sees us on the road/ meet he could reconize us.. lol


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_i think he wants pics of our cars so if he sees us on the road/ meet he could reconize us.. lol

oh 
Well this is me! Yes I take my own pics
















Old wheels








New wheels








Im bord and its sunday and im at work, Heres Some of my work. Enjoy.
























































What the hell am I doing
























Watch out for the skate mutt
















































































What I do at work!
































Love this one my boys stock 200k+ miles vr6 sc race car [email protected]
















Oh cant forget my beast of a wife
















I pissed her off!
























And our lil monster. Love my baby girl.








Damn sorry I think I over did it.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

sup gee, did you dyno or what??


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_sup gee, did you dyno or what??

na no dyno they were tuning and supra and i didnt want to wait.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

ima go today though.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

ok im off to the dyno


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_ok im off to the dyno
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dont blow it







lol jk


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

okay guess hes not home yet..dont want to spoil it but he hit a little over 300whp


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (03redgti)*

oh ya? what psi? with methanol?


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*

no idea..i think it made 308whp but he was having problems with the timing..im sure he will post up the sheet soon!


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (03redgti)*

not bad..


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_okay guess hes not home yet..dont want to spoil it but he hit a little over 300whp
















Man with friends like you who needs enemies!
I hate when people post up my numbers for me, I paid allot for them things...., LOL...just kidding.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

Ok kids well i dynoed today! Not super happy with the numbers but ill explain later im haveing some kind of problem with timing.

here it is:











_Modified by double0vr6 at 11:48 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Here's a better pic of one of the dynos.
Ok from like 4500 to 5300 the boost creep from 21psi to 17psi but once the boost hits 5500 it goes back up to19-20 and hold three to redline and the cars pulls crazy hard. And timing would read somthing like this.
rpm:--------------2000---3000---4000---5000---6000---7000
Overtiming:-----20-19-14--14-12-8-9-8-9-14-14-15-16-17
So those kinda the numbers i was getten for overtiming during one of my pulls on the dyno. Oh yea no matter how much i turn the boost up. It didnt go past like 21psi. Veryweird





































I was hoping for more like 320whp


_Modified by double0vr6 at 10:42 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

320whp on gt28rs? eh come on, it would be maybe overkill on that turbo unless you are using methanol and stuff, i know people made as much as 360whp but why push it over the limits, just switch to a bit bigger turbo







I think your numbers are really good and you should check your wastegate if you cant boost over that, maybe spring is too soft or something


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_320whp on gt28rs? eh come on, it would be maybe overkill on that turbo unless you are using methanol and stuff, i know people made as much as 360whp but why push it over the limits, just switch to a bit bigger turbo







I think your numbers are really good and you should check your wastegate if you cant boost over that, maybe spring is too soft or something


Na bro I should be about top make 300 on jus pump gas with my mods. I should be makeing 320 with the meth, and intake mani and pump gas, 3" tb, eurojet race core fmic. 320whp should be very do able. Maybe i should ran some race gas.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Numbers look good to me. It is a 350 CHP turbo after all.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

Na bro I should be about top make 300 on jus pump gas with my mods. I should be makeing 320 with the meth, and intake mani and pump gas, 3" tb, eurojet race core fmic. 320whp should be very do able. Maybe i should ran some race gas.

what intake manifold do you have? big port head?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

What are you using to control boost?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
what intake manifold do you have? big port head?

smallport head and its custom made made for a stock mani.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_What are you using to control boost?

its the boost factory mbc


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

I am loving that boost gauge. What brand?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (puggs_dub)*

Adam I sent you the logs from the dyno.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Ok got my boost fixed car feels better now lots better. new forge mbc set to 25psi and is sround 21psi @ 7200k Here is the log.








Also a pic of the engine bay with the new manifold.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't be disappointed in your numbers. 300 whp on pump gas is very respectable with a GT28RS!
Anything higher and you should be using W/M or 100 octane to keep it safe.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_Don't be disappointed in your numbers. 300 whp on pump gas is very respectable with a GT28RS!
Anything higher and you should be using W/M or 100 octane to keep it safe.


well i was running water/meth







@21psi with 4.5* of timing. But i also had a bad mbc.


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Get a heat wrap on those ignition coil wires!


----------



## jels05gli (Mar 10, 2008)

Sweet rides. I'm new to the forum and it's good to see the VDubs represented in FL


----------



## jels05gli (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (jels05gli)*

Hey, anyone have or know of anyone who has a working awp head for sale? Or all valves for sale? Yup, it happened!!!


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (jels05gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jels05gli* »_Hey, anyone have or know of anyone who has a working awp head for sale? Or all valves for sale? Yup, it happened!!!









IM sent.


_Modified by RvGrnGTI at 11:18 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## jels05gli (Mar 10, 2008)

Nah, i havent seen much around here that's why i said that. Of the forums i've read hardly any people were from Florida. I've seen a group that gets together thursdays or saturdays in kissimmee on 192 by kmart and i heard some get together saturday nights on east colonial but that's about it.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (jels05gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jels05gli* »_Hey, anyone have or know of anyone who has a working awp head for sale? Or all valves for sale? Yup, it happened!!!









yes i do! i jus put in my new motor.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (jels05gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jels05gli* »_Nah, i havent seen much around here that's why i said that. Of the forums i've read hardly any people were from Florida. I've seen a group that gets together thursdays or saturdays in kissimmee on 192 by kmart and i heard some get together saturday nights on east colonial but that's about it. 

thje meets on the east side is where its at. theres also meets at ucf also. and another one not to far from ucf also i think thursday nights.


----------



## jels05gli (Mar 10, 2008)

aaaah good to know. Well, I get outta school at midnight but hopefully they'll still be around.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (jels05gli)*

I think the meet at beepers and phones is no longer a few people meet up next door at the tanning place.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (jels05gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jels05gli* »_Hey, anyone have or know of anyone who has a working awp head for sale? Or all valves for sale? Yup, it happened!!!










thanks bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (03redgti)*

just curious but to the op what size intercooler piping is on ur car ,do u know ??? looks small from the pics


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

The smaller the better. I think I saw somewhere saying he has the Eurojet FMIC. I would assume 2.25"


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_The smaller the better. I think I saw somewhere saying he has the Eurojet FMIC. I would assume 2.25"

the smaller the better ?? maybe for a VW motor as iam new to this i just bought my golf a few months ago ,ive owned my fair share of turbo charged b series(honda's) and at minimum on ur typical simple small setup as a T3/T4 57 trim for example in the honda world 2.5" is standard and on big turbo(GT40, BorgWarner 366XL for ex.) set-ups 3 inch chrage piping is commonly seen "honda expeirence only of coarse" from my past experience with forced induction it seems like the bigger everything in the turbo system and supporting components is the more HP output u have , some one please tell me if iam wrong for thinking a GT28rs at 20 psi would make more horsepower with a 2.5" upper intercooler pipe then it would with a 2.25" UICP










_Modified by radiaki11 at 3:15 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

Eh I was just told it would cause a pressure drop. That is on a VW, I've been told. I don't know about Honda's. I haven't experimented personally with 2.5" but 3" would be considered overkill for most turbo setups in these parts


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*

yea a pressure drop from the intercooler core but i would be very surprised if a dyno on this setup was done with the 2 diff UICP sizes and the smaller pipe size out performed the 2.5


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*

Plumbing should be matched to the turbo size and capability. Another fun fact that 90% of the turbo genius's get wrong is the use of larger pipe on the throttle side of the plumbing and a smaller diameter on the turbo to intercooler side. If you want to eliviate the pressure drop you should use the largest pipe from the turbo to the intercooler and then a piping that matches the throttle body. 
I use 3" everywhere based on flow requirements. 2.25" ID on a motor in the 300-350 probably isn't hurting it. It just doesn't look as manly...
I go with Form follows Function most every time and it usually works out for the best.


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Plumbing should be matched to the turbo size and capability. Another fun fact that 90% of the turbo genius's get wrong is the use of larger pipe on the throttle side of the plumbing and a smaller diameter on the turbo to intercooler side. If you want to eliviate the pressure drop you should use the largest pipe from the turbo to the intercooler and then a piping that matches the throttle body. 
I use 3" everywhere based on flow requirements. 2.25" ID on a motor in the 300-350 probably isn't hurting it. It just doesn't look as manly...
I go with Form follows Function most every time and it usually works out for the best.

yes i agree with u 100 percent i was just trying to figure out where that guy came up with "the smaller the better" and i was asking the size because from the last pic it looks like it was 2" piping just curious to the sizing of it . and on all my past set ups ive always ran same pipe size for upper and lower intercooler piping also , i cant see this guys low pipe which is why i only commented on the UPPER and btw ive seen a few vids of ur drag car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice setup ... are u still runnning the .63 housing ?? cause i read somwhere that u were determaned to get 10's on the .63 or have u upped to the .82 ar ??


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

I AM ABSOLUTELY DETERMINED TO GET INTO THE 10s on the .63 housing. I am waiting on my Cams to come back, then I will be in the 10s... *knocking on wood* How's that for confidence.


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

lol all u need to do is get those 60's down i think the best i seen u did was a 1.7 , my opinion a Dual stage ebc would help u alot instead of slamming all 30 psi at it out the hole ,u were eating the 24's up out the hole lol best of luck though tens on the .63 housing is definatly impressive


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

Totally agree... Have the EBC building the microswitch into shifter presently. THX Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

sent u a vid ... there fixed now we can praise ur VW, since thats what i now own also lol 




_Modified by radiaki11 at 4:39 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (radiaki11)*

Praising me and my dub is still on topic (Sorta), Praising the Honda brand is off topic please restrain yourself....Ha ha ha ha he he !!!!!






















Nice numbers though. 
Back to you: *05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Let me know what u think.*
Sorry for the interuption...


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (radiaki11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radiaki11* »_just curious but to the op what size intercooler piping is on ur car ,do u know ??? looks small from the pics

its the eurojet race core so from turbo to intercooler is a lil over 2" and from intercooler to to TB is about 2.5


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

New log 93 oct 25.5psi gt28rs Madea few changes. Car will make 300+ eazy now.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_New log 93 oct 25.5psi gt28rs Madea few changes. Car will make 300+ eazy now.









at 25 psi i think that looks damn good i bet its pushing close to 350
is your 28rs a .64 .73 or .86


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

i believe he has the .64 a/r gt28rs


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_
at 25 psi i think that looks damn good i bet its pushing close to 350
is your 28rs a .64 .73 or .86

yea i got the .86 car has alot of top end. Pulls real hard now that all the lil kinks are worked out. And these log are without meth. 
New and prob final dyno on the 1nd of april. and track day the 2nd of april


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
yea i got the .86 car has alot of top end. Pulls real hard now that all the lil kinks are worked out. And these log are without meth. 
New and prob final dyno on the 1nd of april. and track day the 2nd of april









The 1nd huh? haha im talking to ben now bout putting my rods in!!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_
The 1nd huh? haha im talking to ben now bout putting my rods in!!

my bad its the 1st of april. yea ben just called me also.


----------



## jels05gli (Mar 10, 2008)

could someone please explain what this means or rather stands for (.64 a/r gt28rs). I see it everywhere and it drives me nuts that i don't understand what it means. Thanxs. newbie


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (jels05gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jels05gli* »_could someone please explain what this means or rather stands for (.64 a/r gt28rs). I see it everywhere and it drives me nuts that i don't understand what it means. Thanxs. newbie


(.64 a/r gt28rs) would be the size of the wheel. From what i know. I have the .86 and it spools a lil later than the .64 but the power doesnt fall off like the .64. The gt28rs.64 will spool faster becuz of it wheels size.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

.64 a/r vs. .86 is the size of the turbine (exhaust) housing, the wheels are the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

ok my bad i thought it was the wheel on the hot side. Well good thing i ever said i knew everything. i could get called out on that one hhahahahahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_ok my bad i thought it was the wheel on the hot side. Well good thing i ever said i knew everything. i could get called out on that one hhahahahahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


a/r is a ratio...so the same wheel with larger volume exhaust housing, that's why one is greater then the other







no biggie...just making sure you are aware


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its me Double0vr6. Got NEW Name.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

what happened to the old one? got in trouble?


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_what happened to the old one? got in trouble?








 haha..got the rods in last night bro! its running good..


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_what happened to the old one? got in trouble?









it does want to work i dont know whats going on. it work once today on my work computer but the old name does work anymore. kinda wierd.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_ haha..got the rods in last night bro! its running good..









ben did a good job. yo u heard he work at irish mikes now. hhahah can u say free dyno ahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

dynoday dyno day cant wait to see what she is maken now. I turned the meth back on today and wow.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

glad to see the car is running good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Welp, sorry to hear that...BUT..not bad numbers. Still a nice whip


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

here's the vid bro. just pieced it it together real fast. didn't have time for the dyno sheets. i'll put them up later.
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

NUMBERS!!!! where they at s0n!


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_here's the vid bro. just pieced it it together real fast. didn't have time for the dyno sheets. i'll put them up later.
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv
where in orlando is this dyno at?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*

bro that wasn't bad for a lil digi cam. nice work on the lil edit. Yo can u send that to my email.

Sorry everyone yur gonna laught at me. Well make sorry short i was owrking on the car last night and forgot to tighten a clamp on the intercooler pipe. AAnd had a 4-7 psi drop on dyno pulls. But will all this happing i was able to make 280whp and 285wtq







so if was able to hold the 21 psi like was doing before it would have made 300+whp for sure. Well at least i know my car is as fast as the hpa R32 stage car. "A buddy of mines" 
Well ima go to the track tomorrow and if the car make 110 or more im sure to have 320whp. Then ill be happy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_where in orlando is this dyno at? 

cft son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
cft son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff
hmmm how much is a dyno session there? 
Mustang or Dynomax ( or whatever the other one is called







)?


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

its a mustang dyno...yo gee my car is f*cked bro..i have a rod knock!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_its a mustang dyno...yo gee my car is f*cked bro..i have a rod knock! 

yea ben told me u didnt have any rob bearings and the wrong rings.
i think u should have waited to to have all the rite parts before doing anything.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_here's the vid bro. just pieced it it together real fast. didn't have time for the dyno sheets. i'll put them up later.
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv

yo u can send dyno sheet to [email protected] thanks bro!


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_its a mustang dyno...yo gee my car is f*cked bro..i have a rod knock! 
$hitty


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_its a mustang dyno...yo gee my car is f*cked bro..i have a rod knock! 

I thought you just put new rods in? Or have you not gotten to them yet?


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
I thought you just put new rods in? Or have you not gotten to them yet?
he did but it seems like either they were incorrectlly installed or maybe another part failed in the block


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

everything is on my computer so i'll hit you up with the rest of the stuff later today when i get home.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_he did but it seems like either they were incorrectlly installed or maybe another part failed in the block









Well that sux. Was it a DIY install or a shop?


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
Well that sux. Was it a DIY install or a shop?
i think him and a friend did it and just changed out the rods ( as per tex info ) and didnt do the rings or rod bearings..


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_i think him and a friend did it and just changed out the rods ( as per tex info ) and didnt do the rings or rod bearings..

Ohhh boy....


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
Ohhh boy....








x's 2


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_everything is on my computer so i'll hit you up with the rest of the stuff later today when i get home.

yo u gatta make another vid bro a lil longer







and post up the dyno sheet for me so i can explain each dyno pull. thanks again bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

let me see what i can whip up.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

here's dyno sheets. sorry some of the numbers got cut off.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

High 280's, nice stuff!


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*

here's 2 vids with dyno plot at the end. these runs should correlate witht the 2nd and 3rd dyno sheets above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...9.flv
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...3.flv


_Modified by AUDITRANCE at 2:09 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

Track Times s0n!!!!!!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*

Links no worky!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

oh man i need slick my poor man drag tires no worky no mo. best 60 foot was 2.3 ran 13,[email protected]







i was hopen for 110-111 i need slicks other run were the worst ever [email protected] 2.5 60 foot gosh man i havent got one of those sence i was jus chiped







i suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_oh man i need slick my poor man drag tires no worky no mo. best 60 foot was 2.3 ran 13,[email protected]







i was hopen for 110-111 i need slicks other run were the worst ever [email protected] 2.5 60 foot gosh man i havent got one of those sence i was jus chiped







i suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

13.5 @ 109.8 mph isn't too far away from 110mph.








...but I would expect your MPH to go down or stay around where it is with slicks not up.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
13.5 @ 109.8 mph isn't too far away from 110mph.








...but I would expect your MPH to go down or stay around where it is with slicks not up.

i suck bro. anyone want gli brake i need smaller brake so i can run my boys slicks


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Dude... you don't suck.
My Passat Stage 3+ would trap 108 all day but best ET ever was a 14.12...
My problems where LWFW and SPEC Stage 3 Clutch. None of my 60fts where ever below 2.2.
You'll be in the High 12s with slicks at about 102-103 is my guess. Oh that's based on the axles being there after the first 60ft.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
i suck bro. anyone want gli brake i need smaller brake so i can run my boys slicks








if you got someone to do the swap I will trade you for your GLI for my GTI brakes


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

how are yur brakes. my pads and and rotoes and pretty much new
only been on the car for about 6 months. is yur setup in good shape and if we do this do u think u can thro in a set of green stuff pads thats all i ask. let me know whats up.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Dude... you don't suck.
My Passat Stage 3+ would trap 108 all day but best ET ever was a 14.12...
My problems where LWFW and SPEC Stage 3 Clutch. None of my 60fts where ever below 2.2.
You'll be in the High 12s with slicks at about 102-103 is my guess. Oh that's based on the axles being there after the first 60ft.

i dont launch hard bro. i do the sliping clutch type launch. but last night was the 1st in time in a long while doing some runs i need to get my grove back hahaha. i was cutting 2.0-2.1 all the time with the tire i have and the ko4


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
i dont launch hard bro. i do the sliping clutch type launch. but last night was the 1st in time in a long while doing some runs i need to get my grove back hahaha. i was cutting 2.0-2.1 all the time with the tire i have and the ko4









That makes total sense. Added 50-70HP and now your tires are more willing to spin not stick, haha. Welcome to the club!


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (20th875)*

they worked yesterday. stupid photobucket.







i did them again should work now.... crosses fingers


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (AUDITRANCE)*

ok looks like i might have some drag radails coming


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

gonna swap me brakes or what??


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*

not yet looks like im getten 17"drag radial bfg's the good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Blu--Pearl at 5:26 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_how are yur brakes. my pads and and rotoes and pretty much new
only been on the car for about 6 months. is yur setup in good shape and if we do this do u think u can thro in a set of green stuff pads thats all i ask. let me know whats up.
my breaks are good, i may need some break pads so I dont see that as a problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

Uni is the sh^%#*t dyno again yesterday Well here u go.
















On meth and only 2.25* of timing if I added more it mad less power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

Awesome! Makes me sooooo sad that I'm having boost issues or I'd be right there with you at around 300 whp.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (IzVW)*

whats wrong maybe i can help. But im sure im over 300whp on a normal dyno. This on dynojet. Which i know read lower. I made 308whp on the dynojet i use when Cft is bizzy and cant dyno my car. And that was on 21 psi and meth. Yesterday was spike 24-25 spike and then drop to 21 psi and hold there to redline. 
But yea hit me tell me what the car is doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

You mean Mustang Dyno, right, CFT...


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_You mean Mustang Dyno, right, CFT...

yep cft good shop, good dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Is it normal for UNI tunes to keep AFR in the 12s for so long? It does not drop below 12 until arond 6300 rpm/


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_Is it normal for UNI tunes to keep AFR in the 12s for so long? It does not drop below 12 until arond 6300 rpm/

no not really thats the 1st time i seen my a/f that high. Normally im 12.6-12.3 from 4200-6500 and after that im at 12.0-11.9 after 7000.


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

my car is getting the same setup as you as i type this at a local shop here. Just have a question. Whats your whp numbers without water/meth? Just curious on what i should expect. Also im clueless as to wether or not i will need a MBC to control the boost. If i dont have one will the car run like crap on Uni 630cc file? I dont mind running 22+ psi as i have done rods as well.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (ghettojetta20vT)*

Oh jus pump gas i made 284.6whp and 285.8wtq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also 1st run at the track was on pump and that was a 107 trap.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (ghettojetta20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettojetta20vT* »_my car is getting the same setup as you as i type this at a local shop here. Just have a question. Whats your whp numbers without water/meth? Just curious on what i should expect. Also im clueless as to wether or not i will need a MBC to control the boost. If i dont have one will the car run like crap on Uni 630cc file? I dont mind running 22+ psi as i have done rods as well. 

the car will run off the n75 but the power and boost will fall as u near redline. That gay that turbo can hold 24psi to redline eazy. It would be best to get a mbc selling the turbo come internal gate which mean the boost is gonna fall with jus that. It would be best to get a mbc to hold boost as long as the WG will let u.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Let me know when you're ready. I've made some updates....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
the car will run off the n75 but the power and boost will fall as u near redline. That gay that turbo can hold 24psi to redline eazy. It would be best to get a mbc selling the turbo come internal gate which mean the boost is gonna fall with jus that. It would be best to get a mbc to hold boost as long as the WG will let u.

You HAVE to tighten the preload on the internal WG flapper AS MUCH as possible. On the 3076R I could hold 30 psi easily on the internal WG, but that was with an EBC. MBC's will usually have some taper at higher boost unless you use a STRONG spring.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You HAVE to tighten the preload on the internal WG flapper AS MUCH as possible. On the 3076R I could hold 30 psi easily on the internal WG, but that was with an EBC. MBC's will usually have some taper at higher boost unless you use a STRONG spring. 

stronger spring in the mbc or the WG if mines tapers. ill hit 24-25 and only hold 21 psi to redline. i would like to hold 23-24 psi to redline. So u think i should change spring in the mbc. I do have the softer spring in there.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
stronger spring in the mbc or the WG if mines tapers. ill hit 24-25 and only hold 21 psi to redline. i would like to hold 23-24 psi to redline. So u think i should change spring in the mbc. I do have the softer spring in there.

I have a Hallman MBC with their "strong spring" in it. When I tested the car with the MBC only (not just controlling the N75 spikes) it held 23 PSI until about 6500 RPM's and only dropped by about 1 PSI at redline.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (IzVW)*

nice is that on stock turbo.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_nice is that on stock turbo.

Same turbo as yours APR STG3+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

sounds like i gatta put the strong spring in my mbc







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

gee..wrist pin clip flew off and put a long gouge in my cylinder...time to bore and go to 82mm pistons!


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
stronger spring in the mbc or the WG if mines tapers. ill hit 24-25 and only hold 21 psi to redline. i would like to hold 23-24 psi to redline. So u think i should change spring in the mbc. I do have the softer spring in there.

i just ordered a Forge MBC from ECS along with a Forge 004 BOV. Anyone have experiences with this MBC. Also will the uni 630cc software allow me to use a BOV without any problems? I got a BOV because the shop who is doing the install told me to get a BOV and i would not have any problems. Also they have done alot of tubo upgrades on 1.8T so im thinking they know what they are talking about.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
stronger spring in the mbc or the WG if mines tapers. ill hit 24-25 and only hold 21 psi to redline. i would like to hold 23-24 psi to redline. So u think i should change spring in the mbc. I do have the softer spring in there.
hey bro, why dont you look into getting an EBC (greddy profec spec b) or something else. I have heard in most cases that EBC's can hold boost better then MBC's I dont know if that is exactlly correct or not but it may be something for you to look into http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

i dont like the greddy profec spec b the greddy spec s is the one i want. i think its the one has the low and high boost buttoms.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_i dont like the greddy profec spec b the greddy spec s is the one i want. i think its the one has the low and high boost buttoms.

Yep...a breeze to dial-in


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_sounds like i gatta put the strong spring in my mbc







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

APR provides a stronger internal WG for their stg3 and stg3+ cars FYI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
APR provides a stronger internal WG for their stg3 and stg3+ cars FYI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No, they just set the preload to match the OEM 5 psi so as to make the N75 programming closer to stock.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well i tryed to adjuest the internal WG last night i guess u cant do that on those WG i got the nut loss but the rod doesn't move or nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Shorten the rod by threading it down, then you'll have to PULL/PRY to get it on the flapper. This is how you add preload. The added tension means it'll take more pressure to open it, keeping it closed longer, letting you hold more boost.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Shorten the rod by threading it down, then you'll have to PULL/PRY to get it on the flapper. This is how you add preload. The added tension means it'll take more pressure to open it, keeping it closed longer, letting you hold more boost. 

ill take pics i dont think mines works like that. it only has one nut on there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
ill take pics i dont think mines works like that. it only has one nut on there.

It does only have one nut, the nut locks the position of the threaded end. Loosen the nut, screw the threaded end into the body of the arm, tighten the nut, and now you have just shortened the length of the whole actuator arm. Now you'll need to stretch it make it reach the flapper post.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, they just set the preload to match the OEM 5 psi so as to make the N75 programming closer to stock. 

Actually, YES...go take a look at their promo video, they say that they don't use an off the shelf garrett internal WG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Actually, YES...go take a look at their promo video, they say that they don't use an off the shelf garrett internal WG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They say it's not an off the shelf GT28R too. And custom injectors. And custom rods and pistons...........


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok im getting this one it should work jus fine


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They say it's not an off the shelf GT28R too. And custom injectors. And custom rods and pistons...........

It's not an off the shelf comp cover or bracket. Their injectors are customized to their SW. Just cause they are sitting on someones shelf, doesn't mean they are off the shelf anywhere else


----------



## Adam[email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
It's not an off the shelf comp cover or bracket. Their injectors are customized to their SW. Just cause they are sitting on someones shelf, doesn't mean they are off the shelf anywhere else









Injectors customized to software, that's a new one. So those Arias/JE pistons they have/do use and Pauter rods are custom since they're on APR's shelf?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Injectors customized to software, that's a new one.

Isn't this what your SW company does? Customize and injector to a setup/sw package?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So those Arias/JE pistons they have/do use and Pauter rods are custom since they're on APR's shelf?









I wasn't talking bout their rods/pistons, this all started with their WG which ISN'T an off the shelf WG! But, if you want to be technical, if they match u parts together to make a 'kit' then yes, it's customized for them, by them, to their 'kit' customers. It's just a matter of options for people. Yeah there is a cheaper way to do things, but it's not reflective of custom parts as they are customizing these parts for people individually. What do you think arnold does, they all customize parts for each end user unless it's a regular IE drop in with stock pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Isn't this what your SW company does? Customize and injector to a setup/sw package?
I wasn't talking bout their rods/pistons, this all started with their WG which ISN'T an off the shelf WG! But, if you want to be technical, if they match u parts together to make a 'kit' then yes, it's customized for them, by them, to their 'kit' customers. It's just a matter of options for people. Yeah there is a cheaper way to do things, but it's not reflective of custom parts as they are customizing these parts for people individually. What do you think arnold does, they all customize parts for each end user unless it's a regular IE drop in with stock pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No, you think Unitronic had Siemens spec out the 630's for our software? Other way around. We write our software for existing injectors, just like 98% of the tuning world. Their WG IS an off the shelf WG, I went and bought one from them once, it was the same they use in all their kits, same as was on my internal 3076, I think I even sold it to Igor, it had a Garrett part number on it and was on ATP's website. The difference is Arnold doesn't sell a "stage 3 kit" and a "3+ kit." APR can't even get a 3076 in a T25, and they're an authorized Garrett distributor, meanwhile, Arnold can. How about whipping up a twin flow FMIC or Jeff's or Sam's WG setups? APR won't "customize" for you, they have their pieces which they claim are "Motorsports" hardware, but they're the same JE's and Pauter's that the rest of the world uses. All of this is off topic though so let's point out that Blu Pearl has beat this thread to death and really needs to start new ones with the developments of his car instead of letting this one run to 20 pages.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^







Agreed


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, you think Unitronic had Siemens spec out the 630's for our software? Other way around. We write our software for existing injectors, just like 98% of the tuning world. Their WG IS an off the shelf WG, I went and bought one from them once, it was the same they use in all their kits, same as was on my internal 3076, I think I even sold it to Igor, it had a Garrett part number on it and was on ATP's website. The difference is Arnold doesn't sell a "stage 3 kit" and a "3+ kit." APR can't even get a 3076 in a T25, and they're an authorized Garrett distributor, meanwhile, Arnold can. How about whipping up a twin flow FMIC or Jeff's or Sam's WG setups? APR won't "customize" for you, they have their pieces which they claim are "Motorsports" hardware, but they're the same JE's and Pauter's that the rest of the world uses. All of this is off topic though so let's point out that Blu Pearl has beat this thread to death and really needs to start new ones with the developments of his car instead of letting this one run to 20 pages.









I won't argue with you over semantics...Blue Pearl...start a new thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
I won't argue with you over semantics...Blue Pearl...start a new thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Trust me, you don't wanna argue with him over anything. When his single functional brain cell gets warmed up...he doesn't stop


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
I won't argue with you over semantics...Blue Pearl...start a new thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We're not arguing, I'm discussing FACTS! as you like to say.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahaha everyone relax. im starter than all u guys that why i made this thred.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

more like http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif my g/f's hyundai is faster..










_Modified by 03redgti at 11:20 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*

hahahahaha


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

G let's go run them tonight...


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_G let's go run them tonight... 


pops i dont want to hurt yur feelings my slow gli vs yur turbo r32 u know u gonna kill me. seeing how u trap 107 and my slow 109. Hahahahaha na it will prob be close, but i still feel my car is faster althought u make more power than me. What does eveyone else think.
Do u think i can take a turbo r32 thats maken 330 to the wheels.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

that was some time ago without being tuned. Keep it up...















More boost now....


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (adcockman)*

hahah we will see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

haha i wanna be there for that...maybe i can get the hyundai out..


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_haha i wanna be there for that...maybe i can get the hyundai out..

I'd like to see it to..Post up here if its going to happen.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_haha i wanna be there for that...maybe i can get the hyundai out..

oh boy that thing will kill me and give pops a good run for his money hahaha


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Well went to the track tonight

Running sumitomo HRZ+ St tires. Pretty sicky for st tires.
1st run spun 1st got a lil skared and bog 2nd gear plus boost was at 21 psi.








2nd run Spun a lil in 1st gear but held it, but bog a lil in 2nd gear.








3rd run bog again n 2nd gear







damn i suck.








The ride
















I guess not to bad for street tires. But i've been away to long I use to cut 2.1 all day long on these tires. But now i got a set of bfg drag radails so next time out im hopen for 12's







Damn i suck but i do luv my traps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

nice traps bro..i wanna run when i get my car back together before i put the turbo on..when are u going again?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

so I guess... pops doesn't drive that bad after all. Your car actually has power now. It's not so easy getting out the hole.... Remember I was on street tires...


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (adcockman)*

Damn bro I thought you would be good for atleast low 13's..BTW guys I took a ride with him in this car and this thing moves







very good power being made out of the car 
BTW thank you for helping me out with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I might give you a call tomorrow


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_so I guess... pops doesn't drive that bad after all. Your car actually has power now. It's not so easy getting out the hole.... Remember I was on street tires... 

hahahahah zip it pops. hey im jus getten back into the swing of things man. It will get better. Plus i can still drive better than u at the track hahahahah u know it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i thik the r is faster jsu watching it move today. That thing takes off bro hahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_Damn bro I thought you would be good for atleast low 13's..BTW guys I took a ride with him in this car and this thing moves







very good power being made out of the car 
BTW thank you for helping me out with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I might give you a call tomorrow 

bro ill be in the 12's by summer time


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Shot by G....










































































































_Modified by adcockman at 10:44 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_Well went to the track tonight

Running sumitomo HRZ+ St tires. Pretty sicky for st tires.
1st run spun 1st got a lil skared and bog 2nd gear plus boost was at 21 psi.








2nd run Spun a lil in 1st gear but held it, but bog a lil in 2nd gear.








3rd run bog again n 2nd gear







damn i suck.








The ride
















I guess not to bad for street tires. But i've been away to long I use to cut 2.1 all day long on these tires. But now i got a set of bfg drag radails so next time out im hopen for 12's







Damn i suck but i do luv my traps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

^








Please tell me your not still trying to get rid of those rims, they are perfect! Oh, and what intake mani is that?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_^








Please tell me your not still trying to get rid of those rims, they are perfect! Oh, and what intake mani is that?

yea tirs are still for sale. they work awesome for stock and the ko4 turbo. Still happy to see they hold up to the gt28rs but i do spin a lil more with this setup but still moving forward.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

hurry up and get yur set up on the car bro. i wanna see what a new turbo will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

I wanna run this thing when i get my tranny fixed.. Last time i went i ran 108mph too..


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (UniDub)*

lets go to the track. and if u need help tunning or vag com hit me up.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

you better go back on beat your old time. it's not going to be enough.


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_lets go to the track. and if u need help tunning or vag com hit me up.

Tunings not the issue the crappy 02J tranny is..Just gotta be able to connect with second so i don't fall out of boost..


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (UniDub)*

ok lets get that fixed then go to the track







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pops u going to rite.


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Trust me i can't wait to get back to the track...But the motor takes priority over the tranny..







Hopefully the new reinforced clutch fork helps out till i can get an O2M swapped in.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Trust me i can't wait to get back to the track...But the motor takes priority over the tranny..







Hopefully the new reinforced clutch fork helps out till i can get an O2M swapped in.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


oh it will be fine then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh anyone know what kind of ET i can see with a 109 trap speed in a gli.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

ok going to see if i can lay down a 12's pass on friday. any orlando peeps come out man.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

ok people im thinking about dynoing the car again, I've put in a 440cc meth nozzle and might have the ebc and new intake mani in before i dyno. Also thinking of running race gas. If i run meth with race gas what boost set i set it at.


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_ok people im thinking about dynoing the car again, I've put in a 440cc meth nozzle and might have the ebc and new intake mani in before i dyno. Also thinking of running race gas. If i run meth with race gas what boost set i set it at.
what are u doing with your current intake mani??


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

ima sell it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_ima sell it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol price?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahn1.8t* »_lol price?









hit me up hahaha i jus polished it too. its blinged out.
Ok everyone went to the track on friday i was the only vdub there







and there was a max of like 12 cars. The track was empty. Everyone thought it was gonna rain. I got 7 runs and i got to let me car cool down for a hour. Got my 1st 3 runs in 30 mins hahahaha anyways my best time was:

60'---2.0
330---5.8
1/8---8.79
mph---85.7
1/4---13.3
mph---108.5
And the rest of the runs were [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and bla bla all mid to high 13's but it was fun.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

hmm... that's simply not enough... Time for the big turbo...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Closer to 12's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_ima sell it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you don't sell it to him, i'm taking it. cash in hand!


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
if you don't sell it to him, i'm taking it. cash in hand!









Psh get meth fool!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_hmm... that's simply not enough... Time for the big turbo...









oh plz u ran a 13.2 hahahaha im not that far off from yea. man. but yep the bigger turbo will fix all that for sure







and then yur lil r32 turbo will be cryen. hahaha


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

try a 12.8...


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Closer to 12's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know, but ima jus gonna get a bigger turbo that will make it eazier to run 12's even if i have a crap 60'







plus i can beat the turbo r32 hahaha


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_try a 12.8...









oh whatever u never ran a 12.8 post the time slip.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

get the block back tomorrow gee! still waiting on the damn scats though..got that ross intake mani with vr6 TB!! i wanna see what that r32 has when im on the road again!


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
if you don't sell it to him, i'm taking it. cash in hand!









i like my rods where they are. in my engine. kthx


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
i like my rods where they are. in my engine. kthx









HAHA mine stayed in the engine even without a circlip..thank god for cast iron blocks!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_
if you don't sell it to him, i'm taking it. cash in hand!









i hear yea jus hit me up also gt28rs will be for sale in a few weeks. cheap also u have to get in mani fold and lines and yur good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBeast (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll ride out to the track man. I have been wanting to run for a while now.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (TheBeast)*

whatever man i stock inviting people to go i always end up being the only vdub out there. besides sam.


----------



## TheBeast (Jun 20, 2006)

I work mon-fri 4-12 but off weekends so hit me up man


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

hey bro sry i havent gotten back to you soon about the Mani. PM me or give me a call to work something out.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (autobahn1.8t)*

ok will do.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

look what the man in brown gave me yesterday. many thanks to arnold @ pagparts. turbo it super clean and look jus like my gt28rs but jus a lil fater. New thread with dyno's, intall pics and track times will be up in a few weeks. Oh turbo is a gt3071r


























_Modified by Blu--Pearl at 6:46 AM 6-12-2008_


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

nice gee..thats identical to mine..same casting numbers n all..have fun and let me know when u get it on!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (03redgti)*

Does this mean this thread can finally die?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yep gt28rs is done hahaha no one runs those anymore anyways hahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

It's not going to make you go any faster sitting on your garage floor....


----------



## Sleepingbeast (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: 05 Gli Unitronics Tuned gt28rs Dyno. Car is back together with ... (double0vr6)*

Aye Guy...was this a kit or did you just buy the GT28RS alone and piece everything else together? I'm looking to do about the same thing. I was going to go with ATP's GT2X Turbo (Eliminator). Matter fact i'ma go post my own thread about it!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_It's not going to make you go any faster sitting on your garage floor....










we will see in a week or 2







Ima make yur turbo r32 eat those words hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

we will see in a week or 2







Ima make yur turbo r32 eat those words hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hopefully i'll be there right with u gee!


----------

